# WICD with wicd-kde pernament disconect in status bar

## x.para

Hi,

have anyone experienced this and know how to fix it? Whatever connection I click to connect in GUI, it end ups with connected and than right after disconnected message in status bar. I verified many times setup in wpa_supplicant.conf. I found similar post where the problem were locales but looks this is not my case. Strange message is IP Address is: None 

setup look like this:

```

ap_scan=1

network={

 ssid="myssid"

 bssid=00:19:E0:A0:9F:5C

 scan_ssid=1

 mode=0

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 proto=WPA

 pairwise=TKIP

 psk="mypasswd"

} 

```

logs looks like this:

```

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: hidden

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: scanning done

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found 7 networks:

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found dhcphostname in configuration cisco_ntb_gentoo

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_dhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found passphrase in configuration 1234

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found gateway in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found ip in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found psk in configuration 4773871048f78e22e443d37edcf94a5a50df72609b5fe53a262733aa5ee341b4

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found netmask in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found key in configuration 1234

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found enctype in configuration wpa

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found apsk in configuration 1234

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found automatic in configuration True

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found dhcphostname in configuration cisco_ntb_gentoo

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found essid in configuration <hidden>

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: ojam has profile

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: trying to automatically connect to...ojam

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: Connecting to wireless network ojam

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/08/04 08:48:33 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: /sbin/route del dev eth0

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: Putting interface down

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: Setting false IP...

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: Putting interface up...

2011/08/04 08:48:34 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: enctype is wpa

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: Generating psk...

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: ['/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase', 'ojam', '1234']

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/0019e0a09f5c', '-D', 'wext']

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'ojam']

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 4

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:19:E0:A0:9F:5C

2011/08/04 08:48:36 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/08/04 08:48:37 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/08/04 08:48:38 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/08/04 08:48:39 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/08/04 08:48:40 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/08/04 08:48:41 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: Running DHCP with hostname cisco_ntb_gentoo

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 -h cisco_ntb_gentoo 

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: dhcpcd[3272]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: 

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: 

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: not verifying

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/08/04 08:48:42 :: IP Address is: None

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: Forced disconnect on

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: /sbin/route del dev eth0

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/08/04 08:48:43 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: Forced disconnect on

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: /sbin/route del dev eth0

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/08/04 08:49:13 :: ifconfig eth0 up

```

thanks for hints.

----------

